# [SOLVED] Win7 - No Logon Servers Available



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

I have a win7 pro SP1 (x86) laptop that works perfectly when on the wireless (or wired) on the domain network. When it is taken home, the user can no longer log into it. Gives the message that there are no logon servers available to process the request.

I have checked the # of cached logins in registry, it is set to 10 (which is fine since they are the only user logging in/out of it besides me)
I ensured the firewall was off and removed the AV as well for kicks.
I rejoined to the Domain twice, flushed the DNS.
I applied KB2459530 and KB2459530

No luck so far. I am running out of ideas. and the user needs to use this laptop outside our network as a standalone, but using the cached AD credentials


----------



## Mwells (May 29, 2013)

The user needs to log on locally- computer name\user name. The user name has to be in the local users as well, the domain credentials will not work.


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Win7 - No Logon Servers Available*

Mwells, 
Domain credentials will work. After you logon to the laptop the first time while on the domain to authenticate and create the profile. Afterwards, you can login to the laptop while off the network using the cached credentials, provided that numbers of people haven't logged into the laptop after you. The cached credentials registry is for modifying the number remembered (0-50)
We use this method for 100 other laptops at our workplace and is a common practice with companies. It is this 1 laptop with an issue. 
while I do understand that creating a local account would/does work, it would be a seperate profile not containing the users documents, favorites etc. that are needed.

Thanks,


----------



## Mwells (May 29, 2013)

That's good to know, on our school domain I've never been able to log on with cached credentials if it wasn't connected to the domain.


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Win7 - No Logon Servers Available*

Removing the PC from the domain completely, deleting the PC object out of AD and then re-joining it worked.


----------

